# Hello everyone!!  Lisa from Colorado.



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

HI! My name is Lisa and I am from Colorado Springs, Colorado. I am not totally new to smoking meats, but I have alot to still learn (still trying to figure out how to smoke cheese w/o it melting). 

I have a larger gas grill that most people own, and a big ole round Weber charcoal grill, and little tiny Weber baby one (for just when I just want roasted marshmellows) :) And then I have a small bright red charcoal smoker, and a large square propane smoker.

The smaller red one is called, "DUH, big red fire truck", 'DUH' for short. The name is from a blonde joke, remind me to tell ya :) Still need a name for the big black square smoker.

Can anyone have too many grills and smokers? 

Oh, did I meantion I also have a deep fryer for turkeys, and the burner, it converts to frying fish in my 18' cast iron skillet!

I read and search for all kinds of recipies but it always boils down to just whatever and however you like to eat, it is just more fun with new friends. Thats why I am so happy to have been told about this forum!!

I hope I can contribute a third of what I think I will learn here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!

Thanks for having me,

Lisa

P.S.
Saw alot of WV Hillbillys here while checking the place out, that is where I grew up. Send a shout out to me :)


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for coming over Lisa, it's KWRV from rv.net.  You'll love this board.


----------



## short one (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Lisa. Check out Jeff's 5-day Ecourse. JThere are a lot of friendly folks here who are willing to help with any questions you have, all you have to do is ask. Enjoy.


----------



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

KWRV...I am glad you replied, I couldn't remember your name when asked who showed me to this site, and RV Net is down and I couldnt look you up!  But, THANK YOU, I have loved looking at everything, (for the last 2+ hours).

Lisa


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 30, 2007)

Can anyone have too many grills and smokers? 

I like u already
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 welcome, great bunch here, hang around and you'll learn alot


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Lisa...looks like you have the smokin bug bad :) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,lots of great sharing peeps here !


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome the SMF Lisa! Glad to have another "hillbilly" hanging around the place. You will enjoy the folks here, very friendly and willing to help.


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 30, 2007)

Lisa, you're welcome. And there's no politics here! I know you're thinking about home made smokers and it's all here. Welcome. It's all good!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to SMF Lisa...

 if you are a DIYer like most of us around here, i can help you out with an idea for you to smoke cheese on what you already own..

aluminum heating duct, an aluminum or black chimey pipe and some tinkering,,, there you have a cold smoker using your little weber flowing into your big weber


----------



## smoked (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to smf lisa, this from a person who was born and raised in colorado!!!!   to smoke cheese you need to do it in a cold smoker which means temps below 100 degree's......


----------



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

Now, THAT is one really great idea!!  Where does the shine come out from?....er....cheese, yeah, cheese, thats what I meant.  (you can take the girl outta WV.......)  I am totally excited about this forum!

Lisa :)


----------



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

Now, I understand!!  Lord, the ideas that are flyin thru my head!!

Lisa :)


----------



## smoked (Apr 30, 2007)

in teacups post, the cheese would be in the top unit, the smaller bottom one is generating the smoke and by the time the smoke has traveled up the ducting it's lost enough heat to keep it below 100 degrees. I have a similar setup using my mes unit to generate the smoke and it feeds similarly into a modified old luhr jensen big chief unit......


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to SMF Lisa


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## squeezy (Apr 30, 2007)

and a hearty welcome to SMF from Canada ... I know you will love the ppl here.

Take care ...


----------



## smoked (Apr 30, 2007)

also lisa....when smoking cheese, moderation is the key....don't take alot to make it over smoked.....so basically in the cold smoker setup keep it at half hour or LESS.......honestly, otherwise you have a major smoked chunk of cheese that may be not tasty at all....


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lisa.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## msmith (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Lisa.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## jts70 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome! Great  folks and ideas here!


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Lisa! looking forward to your posts

"Where does the shine come out from?...." Myself i try to keep it inside in a pressure canner out of view from those pesky neighbors. lol


----------



## hhersh (Apr 30, 2007)

We go often to Colorado for its sheer beauty. Hope to see and hear from ya on down the road....


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome Liza --

Do you make your own cheese or are you planning to smoke store bought cheeses? I kind a dabble in homemade cheeses (and alot of other things).


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to smf. glad you found us.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
The question to me is not if you can have too many, but can you have too big a smoker.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Tom -

I wonder what the record size is for the Guinness Book of Records?


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!  You'll meet lots of neat people and learn lots of new ideas....


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to the party Lisa. 

Glad you found us!


----------



## meowey (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## camocook (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to smf. Your gonna luvit.


----------



## lisacsco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the Welcome!!  I read this thread until 11:30 last night, and I am usually in bed alot earlier.  I was sleepy today but it was worth it :)

Lisa


----------



## ultramag (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF LisaCSCO!!!


----------



## cheech (May 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard 

Glad to have you here.

No you can never have enough smokers or they will never be too large. 

It always seems that no matter the size I needed one just one size larger.


----------



## lisacsco (May 1, 2007)

I couldnt wait to get home and check out this site again.  I just never knew the things you can smoke, and then I hear about Chex mix (thanks Debi!).  Lord, dont let it end :)

Lisa


----------



## goose5 (May 1, 2007)

Lisa I am new as well.  I live in Pueblo.  When do we eat!!!  Opppps I just read your signature line.....Never mind.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  All kidding aside welcome.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 1, 2007)

Did I promise you a nice forum or what Lisa?!  Plenty o'smokin' buds here!


----------



## iceboxbbq (May 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## lisacsco (May 1, 2007)

keywest....you delievered what you promised!

goose.... how is Pueblo Resevoir?  Is it still low?


Lisa :)


----------



## goose5 (May 1, 2007)

I have not been out there lately, but I believe it has filled up a bit.


----------



## db bbq (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF *Lisa*...*Lots of great people Tons of knowledge!!!Hears a trick I heard somewere for smoking cheese but have not tried... First let the cheese set out @ room temp for a bit and form a thin skin. Then in your smoker or large grill, place a piece of your favorite dry smoking wood with 2-3 hot charcoal briquets on top, this will be enough to produce smoke but very little heat. Must keep temp below 100 degrees. For best results try on a cool day or at night this will help maintain cold smoke..Smoke for 3/4 - 1 hour and sample the reward for all your hard work!!! Let us know how it comes out..Apple smoke is one of my favorites for cheese..GOOD LUCK...DB BBQ


----------



## lisacsco (May 1, 2007)

thanks DB BBQ for the hint for cheese, but what kind of cheese is usually used and how big a block (or wheel)?

Lisa :)


----------



## smoked (May 1, 2007)

you can smoke any kind of cheese, but typically a hard type like chedder or even swiss....... to be honest I don't think I'd smoke it for as long as he suggested, typically about 15 minutes is enough, much longer will impart such a strong smoke flavor it may be uneatable......


----------



## dacdots (May 2, 2007)

Hi Lisa,Im David and Im from Ripley WVA.Thats in Jackson County about 40 miles north of Charleston.I had the great fortune to visit Colorado Springs in the late seventies,I loved the place.My brother was in the military there and I went out and spent the whole summer with him and his family,kind of a graduation present as I had just graduated high school.What part of WVa are you from?Im very glad to have you here on the forum,we need all the Mountanieers we can get here.Please feel free to PM me if you would like,see you around and enjoy the forum,David [dacdots]


----------



## r2rworld (May 2, 2007)

Welcome 
Browse around, lot of good info here.


----------



## starsfaninco (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the show Lisa.  I live in Denver, but spent 4 yrs in CS.  Like it much better than Denver.  Good bunch of folks here.  Btw, are your brothers CO state troopers?  A good friend of mine is married to one down there in the springs.  Also, if you're looking for a good butcher, I can highly recommend one out in Aurora.  Sam's meats.  I can't think of the address but pm me and I'll look it up for you.

Cheers, 
KE


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 6, 2007)

hola lisa - some good lookin' ribs ya had. welcome (new here too). looking forward to exchanging tips & tricks w/ ya- gypsy


----------

